# How To Set Up A Husky Wd Hitch



## BigGreyA

I bought a trailer with a WD hitch. But, I need to make sure that it is set up corectly. Can anyone help me or direct me to a web site to help?


----------



## Rollrs45

BigGreyS said:


> I bought a trailer with a WD hitch. But, I need to make sure that it is set up corectly. Can anyone help me or direct me to a web site to help?


I have a Husky and its pretty simple. I'll try and do my best to explain this. Here are a few steps:

1. Connect the tongue to the hitch and lock it down
2. Lower the jack and continue cranking after it touches the ground in order to raise the back end of your tow vehicle (TV) . 
3. Slide your weight distribution bars into the flanges on each side of the hitch. There should be a circular indention underneath the upper portion of your hitch and on each flange. Take the bar and insert the circular portion of the "T" end into that circular indention on the hitch iteself. 
4. On top of the second and lower flange of the hitch there is another groove or indention that sort of looks like an "r". Take the weight distribution bar and push it into the groove until it slides around and the "t" end of the bar is now perpendicular with the ground.
5. Take the chain at the end of the bar and count three or four links from the end. 
6. Connect the chain (3rd or 4th link) to the bracket mounted to the "A" frame on your trailer itself. 
7. Once connected use your tensionong bar to lift up on the hinged bracket causing the chain and weight distribution bar to become tight. Slide in the retainig pin on your bracket and release the bar. 
8. Repeat steps 3-7 for the opposite side.
9. Raise the jack and allow all of the weight to rest on the hitch and tongue.
10. Look to see if your trailer and TV are level. If not then you may need to go up or down a link on the distribution bars. Sagging means you want to count another link when connecting to the hinge bracket. If your TV and trailer are arched then you need to drop down a link in the chain. Either way, make sure it's level!!! That's what ensures you are distributing the weight evenly.

(Geez, this all sounds complicated...........







)

When you want to remove the hitch reverse the above process. Start with lowering the jack stand and raising the rear of the TV up. This releases the pressure on the bars. Still use caution when lowering the hinge on the brackets. Those wd bars can still be under pressure. If you slip or let go of the tensioning bar it could swing down and cause you an injury.

Hope this helps.... if it doesn't I may be able to take photographs to help explain things.

Mike


----------



## BigGreyA

That helps VERY much. Thank you. I had all the steps down except for whether or not to connect the chains with the jack down and supporting the load or after the jack was raised (the way I was shown how to do it.)

I could not get it completly level that way. I added one sway control to my set up and am waiting to test it out. Do you use one?


----------



## Rollrs45

BigGreyS said:


> That helps VERY much. Thank you. I had all the steps down except for whether or not to connect the chains with the jack down and supporting the load or after the jack was raised (the way I was shown how to do it.)
> 
> I could not get it completly level that way. I added one sway control to my set up and am waiting to test it out. Do you use one?


No, but I probably should. My 2500 HD has a pretty tight suspension and it seems to tow my 23 KRS pretty well. I have not noticed hardly any sway, even when big rigs blow past me. When I was towing with my Yukon it was white knuckle all the way. I've been thinking of adding one just as a precaution. I think they run about 65.00 or so.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96

You missed the part about Coupler height, and equal weight distribution to front and rear axles.

It is pretty easy to "hook one up". I can not tell you how many improperly set up rigs. Accidents waiting to happen.

You need to make sure that the tongue of the trailer is roughly 21.5" when hooked. You also need to make sure that you have equal "squat" when hooked up.

This may mean adding washers to the hitch set up and or adjusting chains.

FWIW,

Tim

P.S. You may want to do a search for "Hitch Set up" You will find pages of reading!


----------



## vikecowboy

I use an anti sway bar with my Husky setup. I would recommend it. I tow a 25RSS with a Tundra haven't had any problems.


----------



## BigGreyA

Thank you all. Now that I have attached the chains at link #4 the veh/trailer are damn near exactly level. The "squat" for both without the LL bars attached are equal. Again, than you all.


----------

